# Sleeping habits



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

I got a question about my rats (their pet store rats btw)

Well they both like to sleep with their eyes open, and they usually sleep out of their house and on the plastic level (vujii<- Ben says hi) i made them a cube using an old cover, when i first put it in there they were climbing in and out of it, and wandering around it. but they still dont sleep in comfortable places.

Anyone know why? and how i can get them to sleep in a comfortable place, like their house or the cube?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You can't force them to sleep in a certain place, they may start sleeping elsewhere with time. Don't forget that what may look uncomfortable to you will probably be perfectly comfy to them.


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

ok what about sleeping with eyes open? is that normal for rats?


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

They hear you before you see them so they have their eyes open. Once they completely trust you, you sometimes have to wake them up and look into squinty eyes like they are asking "hi, why did you wake us up?" At least that's how it went with my rats.


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

My boy spike likes to sleep on the top level on top of a tissue box, not in it, but on top for some reason. Sometimes he will join his 3 cage mates in the hammock. I think he must get hot very easily.


----------



## Ajene (Mar 5, 2009)

well i kinda got them sleeping in the cube, i stuffed tissue paper in there, and they go in there more frequently now, they usually get into a scuffle when both of them are in there. one will atleast nap in it now.

and about the eyes, i usually dont move from my computer, and look at them while they are laying, and his eyes are open but he looks asleep, when i move towards the cage, he jumps as though he woke up


----------

